# Incoming Jaden Rose fanned fret 8-string



## Fred the Shred (Sep 21, 2011)

After my successful endeavour getting the Spider the way it should (with the obvious expertise of a certain Mr. Jaden making it work), I wasn't going to sit here with no more ideas, so... why not take the concept one step further and apply it to a fanned fret axe? Also, in some 10 Jaden Rose guitars I own, it occurred to me that I never posted a build thread for any of them!

After a bit of brainstorming, the design came forth as well as the specs for it, and a different take after this one is done shall follow! 

First, the scale lengths. As a regular user of my FF 7's, the JR's I own have the perfect balance of comfort and tension for my personal taste, as well as the perpendicular fret where I want it, namely the 10th fret:






Looking good here. That's the actual scaled CAD, featuring a 25,5" to 27,5" scale.

The Spider body shape and carving are beautiful, but there needs to be some modifications to accomodate the custom bridge we planned for it, which will be shown in due time. Jaden to the rescue:





Pickups for multiscale affairs are always a concern, and since there aren't any DiMarzio 8-string singles yet, we couldn't do what we did with the Blaze single-coils (yet another winning idea from Jaden) on my multiscale #2. We went back to the nice guys from Vintage Vibe pickups and sent them the measurements and my extensive list of requirements, namely "I WANT SLANTED DA8's NAO!":





Time to chop wood, it seems. Rough countouring and pickup slots in place on a lovely ash plank:





Neck gets some. Bubinga, as usual, as I love it on 8-strings and so does Jaden - 0 brainstorming was required on that one:





Test fit looks great - notice that I modified the headstock a bit, so it's a spider / JHM hybrid of sorts:





Here's a back shot that shows the nod to the JHM a tad better, I hope:





Back contours aren't done yet, as seen here:





Here's the lovely Pau Ferro fingerboard:





It was very pretty, but kind of useless, so we made some holes in it:





Glueing time:





And in the meantime, here's the backplate which will prevent me from tying the strings to the bridge:





More on this build as it progresses! Personally, I can't wait to stop this thread and move on the NGD thread on the ERG forum!


----------



## Syriel (Sep 21, 2011)

Yum Fred. YUM.


----------



## motomoto (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2011)

This one getting finished or keeping it natural, Fred? 

It looks great so far.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 21, 2011)

Getting stained and oiled like most my JR's, Max.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Getting stained and oiled like most my JR's, Max.



Good stuff. 

I'd hate to see that lovely ash hidden.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, there's always the option to finish it matte black and shove EMG's in it...


----------



## Valennic (Sep 21, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Well, there's always the option to finish it matte black and shove EMG's in it...








On topic though, gorgeous guitar man, looking forward to what you and Jaden have planned for it as far as finish goes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 21, 2011)

Sweet dude, it will be awesome when its done.


----------



## adrock (Sep 21, 2011)

This should be gooood 

I'm very curious to hear how the Vintage Vibe Pickups sound. Have you worked with them before? The way you worded it, it sounds like you have. 

I've talked with Pete over there about making angled pickups for my "fanned" guitars, and he seems like a really awesome guy, definitely very knowledgeable. But I haven't had a customer willing to go that route yet, so I have no idea what he's capable of making. The sound samples on his website are pretty far from "metal"...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 21, 2011)

:fap:


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 21, 2011)

On the first pic of the fingerboard I thought it was BRW, but it must have been the lightning.

If you stain that ash blue, I shall be extremely jelly. I just love pau ferro boards on blue axes.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 21, 2011)

adrock said:


> This should be gooood
> 
> I'm very curious to hear how the Vintage Vibe Pickups sound. Have you worked with them before? The way you worded it, it sounds like you have.
> 
> I've talked with Pete over there about making angled pickups for my "fanned" guitars, and he seems like a really awesome guy, definitely very knowledgeable. But I haven't had a customer willing to go that route yet, so I have no idea what he's capable of making. The sound samples on his website are pretty far from "metal"...



Aye, I did, mate!  My walnut JR multiscale has them installed, although they were deliberately designed to be warmer types as opposed to "IN YO FACE, BITCHES!".  Their normal lines are more akin to that sort of thing, although he does know how to make far blunter weapons. The guitar in question is this one:







scherzo1928 said:


> On the first pic of the fingerboard I thought it was BRW, but it must have been the lightning.
> 
> If you stain that ash blue, I shall be extremely jelly. I just love pau ferro boards on blue axes.



Good at guessing, are we?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Good at guessing, are we?


 
I r jelly then.

edit: at least my blue axe with a pau ferro board will be ready in a couple of months


----------



## adrock (Sep 21, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Aye, I did, mate!  My walnut JR multiscale has them installed, although they were deliberately designed to be warmer types as opposed to "IN YO FACE, BITCHES!".  Their normal lines are more akin to that sort of thing, although he does know how to make far blunter weapons. The guitar in question is this one:...



Nice! Do you, by any chance, have any songs or clips recorded with the Walnut JR? I'm very anxious to hear those pups. 

And you can take this to PM if you want to, keep this thread "focused"...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll record a few clips later this week as I'll be setting her up tonight for live use this weekend.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 21, 2011)

wow that thing is going to look great when it's done


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 21, 2011)

And here's an update!

So, the back of the body was still to be cut. Who could perform this task?

Boba Fett, of course!





First some laser blasted holes that will be useful later on:










Die! DIE!










Now the holes and contouring have been dealt with, time to cover the holes in the fingerboard:





Still some holes to cover, this time with the power of metal! 















More updates when they are available!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dem fretends


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking good so far


----------



## elq (Sep 21, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


>




Hot damn! That's a nice piece of swamp ash. 

Would've made a really nice lefty


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 21, 2011)

This is TASTY


----------



## skeels (Sep 21, 2011)

Very very very very cool.. I must say not too fond of 8s- can't wrap my hand 'round the neck and use my thumb to fret low notes- but very very very very cool.... sweet wood- love the grain and liking the slanty lay-out! Out of curiosity what kind of frets are those? Jumbos? Stainless steel?

Very cool. 

Very.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 21, 2011)

Jumbos. 6100 types, to be exact.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 21, 2011)

6100 mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 21, 2011)

I really like how the grain pattern of the fingerboard has a curve that follows the fan of the frets. Was that intentional, or just a happy coincidence?


----------



## notasian (Sep 22, 2011)

noooo!!! inlays!! :"( 
nice guitar though im glad to see people are realizing that a 1.5 inch fan isnt really enough to matter!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 22, 2011)

A 1,5" fan is, in fact, enough to matter, as I can see comparing my own to regular guitars. This 2" fan is just a simple consequence of my preference in the length of the high and low string scales, that's all. 

The pau ferro board was chosen by Jaden, and the grain does work like a charm with the fanned frets.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 22, 2011)

notasian said:


> noooo!!! inlays!! :"(
> nice guitar though im glad to see people are realizing that a 1.5 inch fan isnt really enough to matter!



I know it's a minority position around here, but some of us actually LIKE having fretboard inlays on our guitars. I'll give you a moment to grapple with that idea. =)

Looking good, Fred! Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 22, 2011)

So, more progress and one change! 

First off, some proper sanding of the now cut body and neck:





Then, Jaden makes uses of his damn CLEAN chiseling to remove the excess behind the nut:





Since Scherzo is already staining his own axe blue, a decision to honor my typical Jaden Rose prototype was made, and yet again we have red (yes, I love red guitars. Sue me.  ):















Staining and oiling shall continue, but she's on hold for the weekend, as that slacker has to go to the Bristol Guitar Show and refuses to take his kit along to lead a glorious life of slavery building me guitars 24/7. Slacker.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 22, 2011)

"Jaden likes this". If you're liking it, you're not in the workshop building me guitars, are you? Shoo! Off you go!


----------



## Jaden (Sep 22, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> "Jaden likes this". If you're liking it, you're not in the workshop building me guitars, are you? Shoo! Off you go!



im liking the fact that im away for the weekend and dont have to listen to:

"done mah guitarz yet?"
"hey slacker, show me picz!"
"why are you sitting in front of the PC when you should be in the workshop making mah guitarz!"
"post mah guitarz naow...kkthxbai"

sigh, sweet escapism... to a guitar show


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 26, 2011)

Now that Jaden has had a very relaxing weekend carrying and showcasing a bunch of guitars in Bristol, it is only fair that he returns to his 22 hours a day work schedule for yours truly. 

As such, even though it's just stained (i.e. no oil finish yet), here's my baby's body and neck together to showcase the overall effect. Notice the absolutely ridiculous top fret access.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 26, 2011)

good lord that thing is going to be a beast


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, yes. Yes, it is!


----------



## celticelk (Sep 26, 2011)

Jaden has a climbing wall on the side of his shop?


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 26, 2011)

Jaden said:


> im liking the fact that im away for the weekend and dont have to listen to:
> 
> "done mah guitarz yet?"
> "hey slacker, show me picz!"
> ...



I have never wanted to buy from a luthier as badly as you right now


----------



## celticelk (Sep 26, 2011)

^^^^^^ I'm starting to think "don't be Fred" is the new shorthand for "how to have a good relationship with your luthier." =)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 26, 2011)

You should hear the shit he also tells me!  We're like kids taunting each other all the time, to be honest. He's a good friend, more than just "a company I work with".


----------



## RubenBernges (Sep 26, 2011)

That's a pretty awesome finish. I can't help but imagine what it could have been like in blue though... hm.. 

Maybe you should geht a blue one as well?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm. That sounds like a good idea... /gearwhore


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 27, 2011)

RubenBernges said:


> Maybe you should geht a blue one as well?


 
THIS. This x 100

DO IT!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 28, 2011)

Well this is simply delicious.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 4, 2011)

Okies, after a redesign of some body features such as the bridge angle to accommodate a larger travel for intonation and replacing the bridge unit (Schaller won't licence the Hannes type we initially had there, which would pose a legal problem as they were quite keen on saying) to accomodate Graphtech saddles (same materials, they to the Hannes' saddles) and having an edge akin to the one I'm accustomed to on my usual Hipshot types, here she is, ready to fly on its way to me:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 4, 2011)

Lordy lordy Fred might be nearly 40 but that guitar is slammin.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 4, 2011)

"Nearly 40", you bitch?!


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 4, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Lordy lordy Fred might be nearly 40 but that guitar is slammin.



He plays metal as he is too old to rock and roll dude. 


The axe looks sweet. Red is always the right colour. Sorry to hear about Schaller being asses.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 4, 2011)

They had one of the most inadequate approaches to the whole thing I've seen to be frank, but fuck that - the new bridge maintains the goal of having adequate mass and proper "Ping" to the attack, it was just a shame we have to push it before FF8 #2, which was definitely not the plan.

Anyway, I may 35, but I'll school metal kiddies any day of the week.


----------



## Rommel (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks great Fred. Hopefully you'll be able to make a demo vid.


----------



## Andrew11 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is some nice looking wood. Starting to to GAS for a fanned fret. Can't wait to check out a demo video.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 4, 2011)

There will be a demo video, of course.


----------



## Jaden (Nov 4, 2011)

I have named it the "Fanned Fred" -


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 4, 2011)

That may very well be one of the single most attractive guitars I have ever seen in my life.

Damn you Fred....DAMN YOU!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine! All mine! MUAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------

